# looking for a tiny toy breeder 6-8 pounds please help in canada!!!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t but make sure the breeder you choose doesn’t use the terms « tiny toy or teacup » or any other made up size of poodle. These were invented by unscrupulous breeders as a marketing scheme to attract people who don’t know better and make more money.

Poodles come in 3 sizes in Canada and the United States : toy, miniature and standard. They don’t go by weight, they go by height. Toys go up to 10 inches according to the breed standard, but they may be oversized, as you can‘t control genetics. At 8 lbs, a poodle could be a toy or miniature, depending on the parents. Miniatures go from 10 inches to 15 inches (standards are over 15 inches). At 6 pounds it will most probably be a toy.

Do your research from trustful sources, especially in those days where unscrupulous people are trying to rip off potential and desperate dog owners.

Good luck.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here’s a link to your first thread on this topic, @mandy1010: looking for a toy poodle breeder in canada! around 5-7 lbs

You can modify it and/or add to it as you progress in your search.


----------

